# Brother PR600 vs. Brother VR ?



## Berko (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey Guys,
I just joined after lurking for a bit.
Excuse my english skills, I'm from germany and still trying to improve everyday.
However, I just found a pretty decent Brother PR600 with a Cap frame and almost everything else included, only 6 Million stitches.
-- for 4000€. (about 5000 US $)

On the other hand I've seen deals for the Brother VR, which overall seems more modern, for like 2500-3000€ (but without a Cap frame, which is essential for me).
Obviously on top of that the VR is a single needle machine, while the PR600 is a multi needle.

Do you guys think that a PR600 could cause more Problems because its an older model overall? 
While the VR is newer, fresher and probably easier to handle.
I tend to like the PR600 more just because it has multiple needles, but I don't want to have to repair it every 2 months bc it's an older Model (if that makes any sense )

This would be my first semi-professional machine after I've had the Janome 350E.


Let me know what you think.
Have a nice one.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

5000 US is high for a 10 year old machine. Finding parts for a PR600 will start to get harder as it ages. That being said, I had one with over 50 million and another with over 60 million stitches, only thing ever replaced on them was the needle threader. They are great little machines... the PR600 cap frame can only handle 1.95 inches tall and 5 inches wide - if you can live with that, I would MUCH rather have a 6 needle machine than a single needle...

For comparison, I picked up a PR1000E 10 needle with the cap frame, cylinder frame, a bunch of extra hoops and the PE-Design 9 for 8500 US about 2 years ago but the prices here in the US may not be applicable to the EU since I'm guessing there are more machines available for sale here than there...


----------



## Berko (Apr 10, 2018)

tfalk said:


> 5000 US is high for a 10 year old machine. Finding parts for a PR600 will start to get harder as it ages. That being said, I had one with over 50 million and another with over 60 million stitches, only thing ever replaced on them was the needle threader. They are great little machines... the PR600 cap frame can only handle 1.95 inches tall and 5 inches wide - if you can live with that, I would MUCH rather have a 6 needle machine than a single needle...
> 
> For comparison, I picked up a PR1000E 10 needle with the cap frame, cylinder frame, a bunch of extra hoops and the PE-Design 9 for 8500 US about 2 years ago but the prices here in the US may not be applicable to the EU since I'm guessing there are more machines available for sale here than there...


Only different between 6 needle over single needle is that you don't have to switch colors that often, right?

Also I think what stands against the Brother VR could be the fact that I would have to buy a Cap frame either way..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It all depends on what you are going to use the machine for. When we first started, I went to a sewing store fully intending to buy a single needle machine. I walked out with a PR600 after realizing the designs for the market I was in required 6-9 colors done in 8-15 steps because of the layering. Probably take 2 hours to do 1 garment. If I had to make a second, it would be the same process all over again. At least with the 6 needle machine, it could run as far as it could, stop for a color change, rethread, then finish. After a while, every time I had an order for more than 1 of the same item, I really started wanting more than 6 needles and ended up with a 15 needle SWF and 2 Brother 10 needles.

Another decision point you should look at it is what is the stitch field on the VS cap frame? If it is bigger than the 2x5 on the PR600, depending on what you are going to use the machine for, that might be a bigger issue for you.


----------



## Berko (Apr 10, 2018)

tfalk said:


> It all depends on what you are going to use the machine for. When we first started, I went to a sewing store fully intending to buy a single needle machine. I walked out with a PR600 after realizing the designs for the market I was in required 6-9 colors done in 8-15 steps because of the layering. Probably take 2 hours to do 1 garment. If I had to make a second, it would be the same process all over again. At least with the 6 needle machine, it could run as far as it could, stop for a color change, rethread, then finish. After a while, every time I had an order for more than 1 of the same item, I really started wanting more than 6 needles and ended up with a 15 needle SWF and 2 Brother 10 needles.
> 
> Another decision point you should look at it is what is the stitch field on the VS cap frame? If it is bigger than the 2x5 on the PR600, depending on what you are going to use the machine for, that might be a bigger issue for you.



Yeah I guess I'll pass on the single needle machines..
Just discovered a Deal for a PR655 (without a cap frame, which isn't that neccessary in the beginning), for 4500€.
I think I'm gonna go for that one, what do you think?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Assuming the stitch counts are similar, the 655 is a better option. It has a taller cap frame stitch field but I think it is still limited to 5 inches wide. Personally, I've never stitched the side of a cap using the 270 degree frame anyway, we just use a 12cm round and hoop the side seperately.


----------

